# مصر علي مر العصور



## bonguy (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*فيه اختلاف كبير بين مصر زمان ومصر دلوقتي , وده اللي بتكشفه لينا خريطة المصر علي مر الزمن , علشان كده حبيت احطيلكم خرايط مصر من العصر الفرعوني ولحد النهاردة:
​**مصر الفرعونية*








*مصر كمستعمرة في الامبراطورية اليونانية*







*مصر كمستعمرة في الامبراطورية الرومانية*







*مصر كمستعمرة اسلامية *







*مصر كمستعمرة عثمانية *







*مصر كمستعمرة فرنسية*







*مصر كمستعمرة بريطانية *





*الجمهورية العربية المتحدة *







*جمهورية مصر العربية *







اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## جيلان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا بيشوى
الخرايط موضحة الفرق فى اسامى البلاد قديما وحديثا
شكرا لتعبك وفكرة الوضوع حلوة*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" على تعبك
اخ bonguy
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## bonguy (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------

